# Advice about switching grips on my 1911



## cmholliday (Feb 20, 2008)

Folks,

I recently purchased my first 1911 model, so I now feel like a big boy at the range. My other firearms include a Sig P229R, Sprinfiled XD40, Ruger P345, Taurus PT111, and a SW 442. 

Anyway, point is I'm new to the 1911 game. I wanted reliability but didn't have a grand to drop, so ended up with a stainless steel Taurus PT1911, which I've actually been suprisingly happy with. I would like to replace the factory grips with a set of nicer grips, and would like some advice before buying. I'd prefer to stay in the $50 to $60 range for grips. My questions inlcude:

What are some good grips in my price range?
Should I go with the standard size or slimmer grips, and how much difference will that make?
And will I need to buy new screws and bushings, or can I use the factory ones?

Any advice you can provide would be much appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

There are so many nice wood grips, it's hard to know where to start.

However, for shooting, I prefer the ugly rubber Pachmayrs and Pachmayr clones.

Smooth grips are slippery. Checkered grips sometimes are too sharp and irritate my hands, and abrade my skin when I wear the gun concealed.

I have tried the slimline grips. For somebody with small hands, they would probably be a good thing, but I don't have small hands. They didn't enhance concealability as far as I could tell. The slimline grips do require special bushings and screws.

For looks, though, you can't beat fancy wood.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

cmholliday said:


> Folks,
> 
> I recently purchased my first 1911 model, so I now feel like a big boy at the range. My other firearms include a Sig P229R, Sprinfiled XD40, Ruger P345, Taurus PT111, and a SW 442.
> 
> ...


Here's what I would do. Take the pistol to a gun show and pick out what you like and put them on before you leave. On the way home stop in a hardware store and pick up some small rubber round washers that just barely fit over the screws. Put them on when you get home and the grips will never come loose. Here's mine done that way. Good luck.:smt1099

:smt023







:smt023


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

milquetoast said:


> Checkered grips sometimes are too sharp and irritate my hands, and abrade my skin when I wear the gun concealed.


I have found that I don't like new checkered grips but I love the checkering on old worn guns. I love checkered grips once I've taken some very fine sandpaper to the high spots and reoiled them.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I actually like the slim grips quite a lot, and used them back when I carried a 1911 (but I'm no longer a member of the Big Boys Club, I guess). I do have small hands, though, and I like the reduced grip circumference as well as the better - to me, anyway - pointing qualities they gave the pistol.

I used smooth grips. The "slipperiness" of the grip panels means little to me as long as I have a textured front strap and mainspring housing. The smooth grips were slightly more comfortable in concealed carry in hot Phoenix summers, with the gun pressed against my side.


----------



## Desperado-OPs (Feb 17, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> I actually like the slim grips quite a lot, and used them back when I carried a 1911 (but I'm no longer a member of the Big Boy's Club, I guess). I do have small hands, though, and I like the reduced grip circumference as well as the better - to me, anyway - pointing qualities they gave the pistol.
> 
> I used smooth grips. The "slipperiness" of the grip panels means little to me as long as I have a textured front strap and mainspring housing. The smooth grips were slightly more comfortanle in concealed carry in hot Phoenix summers, with the gun pressed against my side.


You know what they say about guys with small hands right?????
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
..
.
Small gloves! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

FYI, some grips require fitting; be aware of that since you might mount them then rack the slide and it wont return till you remove the grips.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

To keep a similar wide grip to my double stack semi autos, I outfitted my 1911 with an Accurate Grip. They have a built in thumb rest on the left side and an adjustable bump out for the trigger finger on the right side. The trigger finger bump out comes in 5 sizes to fit all hands. By being adjustable it can place your index finger pad on the trigger (preferred position) instead of the first joint slipping in because the 1911 grip is thinner than a typical hi-cap poly. These grips have improved my 1911 groups and made the transition between my poly guns much easier. They are inexpensive, plastic and won't win a beauty contest but they're functionally awesome.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've made most of my 1911 grips but that's just because I like the feel of good wood on my guns. There are a few people that sell some really nice ones though. http://www.gungripguys.com/ has some pretty nice stuff and there's an eBay store where an old guy I know uses the name rapala771	that makes some really nice grips out of some pretty hard to find woods. http://stores.ebay.com/Sealeys-Custom-Wood-Grips_W0QQssPageNameZstrkQ3amefsQ3amesstQQtZkm

Different strokes for different folks I guess but for me there's just something special about being able to have a set of grips that yo wont see anywhere else.

Here's a set of Buckeye burl grips on my stainless pt1911










A lot of people don't like a smooth grip on their 1911 bu I have yet to see the advantage of a checkered grip over smooth for me anyway and it would be a shame to checker some of these woods and hide the really nice looking wood anyway.


----------



## Living in the war zone (Mar 4, 2008)

Glad you asked. I have one gun a Kimber Custom II. I have five sets of grips for it. My advise is buy a set you like and then just keep buying them. I can't seem to make up my mind. 
I would suggest staying away from slim grips unless you really need them because with slim grips you have to swap bushings and screws. With standard grips things usually fit with standard screws and bushing. Happy hunting I've yet to find the perfect set without coming across another perfect set.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Living in the war zone said:


> with slim grips you have to swap bushings and screws.


Errrrr....and that takes all of what? Two minutes? You have to remove the grip screws to change grips anyway, and the bushings are a quick job.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

A few things. Some you might not need on a standard PT1911... but eventually you might want to customize.

If your hands sweat a lot, or you plan on having mud on your hands when shooting, you'll appreciate the extra traction of checkered grips. Some manufacturers allow you to choose the depth of the checkering and coarseness. The checkering can be plain, outlined or patterned from double diamond to fancy logo. I saw one once that had a mythological scene carved in bone inlaid with fancy stones.

If you use a 1911 the way it was intended and beat the hell out of it, you can't beat Alumagrips for durability.

If you are unsure about thin grips vs. thick, go to a gunsmith and try several out. How grips affect pointability sometimes differs by individual. 

If you appreciate the whorls and graining in wood, smooth grips will make them more visible.

Slotted screws are the classic. Torx and allen allow for more positive engagement of tools to avoid scratching your grip.

Grip shape is different if you have ambi safety or extended safety. Some magwell funnels require a cutout at the bottom of the grip.

Other than that, there are hundreds of options available for the material of the grip from different woods to ivory (illegal) to bone. Its up to your tastes.

If you care enough about your gun to want to customize the grips, plan on spending more than the $50-60 you've allotted.


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

FWIW, I replaced the original grips on my original Colt's Series 70 with McCormick's Presentation Rosewood grips I got from Brownells. I wanted to preserve the originals which were showing some wear (37 years old) plus the fact the new ones give me a more secure grip.










Original -










Original on top and "repro" Series 70 on bottom with stock grips.

Personally, I much prefer wood to rubber grips on all my handguns, so I replaced the rubber Pachmayrs that came with my AMT Long Slide with McCormicks also - note they are somewhat lighter color but, still more attractive to me (beauty is in the eye of the beholder).:smt083










YMMV

:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm with you there Mike. I never really seen the advantage of the checkered grip if i have the mainspring housing and front strap. Plus I think it takes away from the look of a fine wood grip with checkering.


----------



## Living in the war zone (Mar 4, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Errrrr....and that takes all of what? Two minutes? You have to remove the grip screws to change grips anyway, and the bushings are a quick job.


I suppose you are right. I guess I just have enough trouble picking the right grips without getting slim grips too. I really have a grip problem. I never can seem to pick the ones that I like.


----------

